# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Old Man Comin' Back

## bigdug

Hey guys, New member here, Been bodybuilding since I was about 15...I'm 47now. Cycled pretty good through the 80's...nothing through the 90's. Had some blood work done and everything looks good. Doc says I'm GTG. Doin a tbol,eq and prop cycle. 5 weeks in and feel great. Keepin the dose low...40mg tbol ed, 100mg prop e third day and 400 eq ew. Nothing like the old days but put on about 12 good lbs . Stats: 5'7" 237 lbs (up from 225) bf about 12%. I almost feel like a kid again. Hey great site.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Welcome!!!

----------


## renjr70

us old crowd gotta stick together! welcome!

----------


## BrysZ

Hello...I'm sure your experience will be helpful to us all!!!

----------


## bass

welcome!

----------


## kaju

Welcome, looks like a good program you have put together. You said it was nothing like the old days but remember sometimes less is better so this is one of those times. keep up the good work.

----------


## bigdug

Thanks for all the welcome messages. Kaju, you may be right, things have changed quite a bit. So far I feel great and have gotten the gains that I have expected. Biggest thing that I have noticed is that I can actually feel my pumps again. What a great feeling.

----------


## bruary17

Welcome, bigdug!

----------


## bigdug

Thanks Bruary17. It's great to have a site like this to exchange information.

----------


## kaju

> Hey guys, New member here, Been bodybuilding since I was about 15...I'm 47now. Cycled pretty good through the 80's...nothing through the 90's. Had some blood work done and everything looks good. Doc says I'm GTG. Doin a tbol,eq and prop cycle. 5 weeks in and feel great. Keepin the dose low...40mg tbol ed, 100mg prop e third day and 400 eq ew. Nothing like the old days but put on about 12 good lbs . Stats: 5'7" 237 lbs (up from 225) bf about 12%. I almost feel like a kid again. Hey great site.


how long is your cycle? 
how long for each product and the timming of each?

----------


## Vettester

Look forward to hearing how it turns out. 

Welcome aboard!

----------


## bigdug

Thanks for the welcome Vetteman08...Kaju, its a 12 week cycle. Started first two weeks with tbol only (I know, oral only kind of goofy but wanted to see how I reacted bp etc), then brought in the prop (100 e3d) because of the short ester. Week 6 through 12 eq at 400 ew along with prop e3d. My thoughts were that the prop would keep my test levels up and keep me from shutting down when the longer ester eq came in ( have had trouble with libido with eq alone long ago and the prop helped). I also have nova and hcg on hand and am planning pct with clomid. I might take the cycle to 16 weeks if blood work looks good backing off the tbol the last 6 weeks (kind of give the liver a break. We'll see how things go and I WILL keep progress posted.

----------


## bigdug

Hey guys, the cycle is going strong. Put on about 4 more lbs. Keeping diet really clean and noticing good devlpmt in abs. Energy is way up and the prop seems to be Keepin the libido up. Training is going well, good strength gains etc. Actually feeling great! Little if no water retention and just a little more vascular than before. Great pumps in the gym. Blood pressure still perfect. No sides except for mild tenderness at inj. site probably from the prop.

----------


## bigdug

Just an update: bodyweight at 246 lbs. My strength is going through the roof (probably the EQ)...pushed it a little too hard on biceps two weeks ago and lightly strained lower biceps on both arms and right elbow; applied ice every night and a couple times a day and solved the problem. Blood pressure went up just a little bit but I stepped up the cardio and upped my dosage of omega 3-6-9 and everything went back to normal (probably helped the elbow too)...no problems since. I am retaining a little more water but nothing too bad...I don't look like the Satypuff Marshmellow Man or anything but I'm not as vascular as I was; but I still have a hard look to me...no bloating in the face at all. Overall I feel great. One big difference is that my skin seems tighter (probably water) but overall better definition and growth. My waist size has dropped a tad as well...went one hole tighter on my weight belt. Added 1/4 inch to biceps (just over 19 1/2" now) Not bad for an old man. Looking forward to EQ and Prop peaking to see what happens then. I expect good things. No more soreness at injection site at all, I guess my body got used to the Prop. Take care my brothers and sisters and let me know if I can be of help to any of you.

----------


## Public Enemy

Inspirational. Welcome.

----------


## tbody66

your stats are insane, post some pics, please.

----------


## lovbyts

So far sounds good. keep up the good work. Watch out for the strains. We dont heal like we use to.  :Frown:

----------


## ScotchGuard02

You're motivating me to move to the next level. Good on ya!

----------


## bigdug

You know it lovbyts; healing takes a little more effort these days. I have found that when I spend some EXTRA time warming up the body part that I am going to train that I truly minimize the injuries...also, if I sense an injury I put ice on ASAP. Between the more comprehensive warm up and ice therapy I have been able to keep myself in the gym. tbody66I appreciate your request for pics but I'm not really the picture type...Perhaps in the near future I might change my mind but I will keep my stats posted as they progress/degress. ScotchGuard2 I'm glad that you have found some motivation in my posts...keep training hard. 

One thing that I have been doing lately that I had forgotten about is adding some dextrose to my post workout protein shakes...this spikes the insulin and helps expedite muscle repair and at the same time, gives a little boost of energy after leaving the gym...I don't know just another advantage to give us an edge; believe me you will notice a big difference in your muscle density in just a couple of weeks.

----------


## lovbyts

Even though you are not the picture type (neither am/was I) do it for your own records. You dont have to post them but you might be surprised in a year or two like I was and want to show the before and after (progress) pictures. It also helps you keep a visual record. many times I have been disappointed thinking Im not growing and maybe shrinking but after looking at the pictures from the prior month I can defiantly see progress. Sometimes it's you are only getting leaner, toner or you just cant see the size difference because you are use to what you see.

Dont rely on the scale, the mirror and pictures are much better to see results.

I may have to give the dextrose a try, thanks. Any little bit helps.

----------


## tbody66

I'm 5' 6" 180, 44 years old, like to see the older crowd going and growing.

----------


## bigdug

Tbody66, great stats! My training partner in the 80's had your stats...he was an animal...keep up the great work. Lovbyts, that's somegreat advice. You are absolutely right, the scale and the mirror can sure make or break your day. Pictures are a great way to accurately document your stats/ appearance. In addition, they might make a good post down the line. I think I'll do it. Thanks!

----------


## bigdug

Body weight up to 249 1/2 after eating so much yesterday...most of the gains probably turkey and stuffing; it's just an ego thing to almost get 250 :Smilie: ... just a side note, this happened to me once in the 80's and once this Friday, I ALWAYS aspirate , but I must have passed through a blood vessel in my glute or something because when I injected I got that hot flash feeling and dizziness and could feel my lungs slightly burning. This was followed by a coughing fit (not violent but steady) and slight burning behind my nose. The reason that I am talking about this is that it may eventually happen to a lot of us and there is no reason to panic. If you aspirate and do not get blood and procede to inject and get the symptoms that I am describing then you have most likely passed through a blood vessel and some of the solution has "leaked" into the vessel and was quiclky carried to your lungs. There is little or nothing that you can do at this point but try and relax..your body will dispell the alcohols fairly quickly. There is usually no reason to panic and call an ambulance (too many stories about guys/gals calling 911) the blood vessels are so small and can only absorb such a small amount of the solution that it is not life threatening. It's not like injecting right into a vein, which COULD be fatal. I bring this up because when it happened to me in the 80's noone told me about this and I thought that I was dieing. I don't mean to blow out information that you guys already know but I wanted to make sure that if someone has this experience that they can get through it with confidence and calmness. Now I'm off to the gym...time to get huge.

----------


## bigdug

Update. At about 251 lbs and holding. Workouts going great. Had some mild itching, puffiness and sensativity in the nipples so I started taking arimidex 1/2 pill (or .125mgs) per day. Started 8 days ago and all symptoms have subsided, the puffiness reduces a little each day. I was suprised at gyno symptoms because of the reasonably low dosages of eq and prop...I guess age or something. Anyhow all symptoms of gyno headed off at the pass. That could have been disasterous. I guess it goes to show you that having adex,nolva, and clomid in the stash is a good idea even before you start a cycle. Blood pressure good, blood work good, just eating like a horse...but very clean. 325 grams of protein per day, lots of brown rice, eggwhites, lean turkey, chicken breast, tuna...you know the drill. One thing that I started is to mix my protein shakes with rice milk instead of water. It gives a little more body to the shakes and gives you some carbs too.

----------


## bigdug

Just an update. Still hanging in around 252-53, eating lots, training lots. I started working out @ 4:30 a.m. I guess the test is giving me some extra energy, I don't feel so slugish in the mornings anymore. But you know what? As much as I have always liked propionate , I tell you that e3d injections are starting to get old. I don't know, it must be an age thing or something but I was thinking of switching to a longer ester maybe cyp. or enan. Seems like 250 of cyp or enan mon and thurs with the eq would be just fine. And maybe hang on to the rest of the prop to kick start my next cycle. Any thoughts from the brotherhood/sisterhood would be entertained. I can't complain about anything, my workouts are going great, no injuries,strains no nuthin', just good ole fashioned growth. I like it. I did notice one thing though...that my heart rate (BPM) recovery time on cardio has been literally cut in half. I can go longer and faster with a shorter recovery time...I love test!

----------


## bigdug

Merry Christmas everyone and Happy New Year. What a great way to bring in the new year with good news from the Doc. Everything looks good and am extending my cycle for another 4 weeks to make it 16 total. Got ahold of some cypionate and am going to use it for the last few weeks and save my prop for my next cycle startup. Also have considered TRT and going to 200+-mgs per week for ever instead of dealing with PCT. Anyone have any thoughts? I'll be 48 in February. I love what this last cycle has done for me and would love to back off to just the TRT for a few months then...well back on another cycle. I'm giving it some serious consideration. Please let me know if you have any input.

----------


## bigdug

Hello my Brothers and Sisters, things going great. Cycle is over and I love the gains. Stickin around the 250 mark. Strength still up and still feel great. I'll be starting my pct in another week. I hope to maybe get on a low dose of cyp in a couple months (trt)?. Then do a blast a couple times a year. Blood is good, cholesterol...everything. I loved this last cycle.

----------


## paulzane

Great effort Big ..... how about some pics?

----------


## bigdug

Thanks Paulzane but I'm not really big on posting pictures. I have been taking lots for personal use and may post some in the future.

----------


## Chris J

BigD, how are you feeling? Any loss of appetite, sex drive low, not as motivated? The reason I ask is because I am experiencing these symptoms after being off of Test for a month now. I guess this is normal is it not? I am 44 yrs old and just came off of a long cycle of 500 mgs a week. I am still taking clomid and hope my test levels rebound in the next month so I can cycle again. Two months off should allow my receptors to clear out. Thanks

----------


## bigdug

Hey Chris j, sorry for the late come back, but I've been out of town. Actually, I'm feelin pretty good. Of course I had the 2 week let down but that was expected. By let down, I mean that the motivation was not exactly there, sex drive was average to low...but I kicked through it and everything seems to be gettin back to normal. I hope to hit another cycle here in a couple of months. I'm weighing in at just over 247 and my strength hasn't dropped much; the endurance is not as high though. I kept a good diet while out of town and worked out every day. All in all I feel pretty good. 

To answer your question, Yes, it is normal what you are feeling. This is the time when you've got to push yourself to keep the gains. How long after your cycle ended did you start your Clomid? I waited three weeks because of the long ester in the EQ. That last shot is such a bummer and I can't wait to start another cycle...test is great!

Keep in touch Bro.

----------


## SlimJoe

Welcome and good luck!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Welcome man! Your an inspiration for me as I have been floundering around proper nutritional intake as well as consistency at the gym. Hope you keep posting as your follow through on good work will help me get my act together from reading your posts. Well done man, keep up the good work!

----------


## bigdug

Right on 40plus, glad I can offer somebody something. Things are still goin pretty good. Still at about 247. I notice a little more fatigue during cardio than when on cycle; nothing major just "different". I know part of the problem is that fact that at 48 years old my normal test levels are much lower than they used to be so the clomid only does so much. I mean really, what is it going to restart?! About 6 more days on the clomid and then Ill wait a couple of months and jump on some test. I'm thinkin of just staying on test as trt and do a blast a couple times a year. There is a clinic about 20 mins from here that is "understanding" so I am told. So maybe I'll give it a shot (hee hee).

----------


## bigdug

Well, I'm done with the pct. Clomid has messed with my libedo though. Things are going great in the gym, strength/endurance is steppin up again and I feel great. Still at 247. I hope to hit a new cycle in a couple of months. Maybe I'll kick start with tbol and prop then move to cyp and eq for the remainder. Can't wait. I had such great results from this last cycle. I will probably try novadex for pct next time if I don't just stay on 150 mgs of test per week for trt and blast every few months. We'll see. Test is so wonderful!

----------


## depfife

Great to hear from you!!! NEVER give up on improvement and good health until the day you die!! Your life will be so much more enjoyable!!!

----------


## xavierlafleur

Hello and it's nice to meet you.
I'm 51 so I must seem very old to you and most of the other members here. I started training when the crossbow was still considered a secret weapon so I've been around a long, long time.

I'm doing my first cycle now with Test, Clen and Arimidex . The most notable change, other than the fat I've lost, is my ability to recuperate very quickly. Workouts that would have made me sore for days before my cycle I'm now recovering from overnight.

Thanks for your updates and stay strong.

----------


## Strongarm5791

Go fer' it...

----------

